# I'm having a sensible moment - a bargain for Â£10k?!



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

With nothing out there quite taking my fancy at the moment (well enough for me to spunk Â£30k on it anyway!), my mind has started looking at cheap hot hatches to tide me over. Work was slow today, so I found myself taking a long lunch and on my travels I came up behind the following car which caught my eye with it's twin exhausts. Of course being the petrolhead I am as soon as I got back I got myself onto the usual haunts looking for reviews etc. I was shocked, and I think I may have discovered an absolute bargain! List is Â£11,300, but a 6 month old car with a couple of k on the clock can be had for Â£9k-Â£10k.

1.6 16v
125bhp at 6800rpm
109lb ft at 4800rpm
1100kg
17" Alloys with 195/45/17 GY Eagle tyres
Group 9 insurance
Low tax
40mpg (combined)
4* NCAP rating
iPOD mp3 ready
Airbags
blahblah

Well.....a call to my local dealer and a test drive was booked in for saturday! I'll report back. 

*The Suzuki Swift Sport*











Evo said:


> The throttle response is sharp, particularly at the top of the pedalâ€™s travel, which helps make the Swift feel more urgent than it really is at low revs. Set off and thereâ€™s a Mini-like wheel-at-each-corner feeling the Swift Sport soaks up some truly appalling roads.
> 
> Faster corners are easy â€" just turn in a bit earlier and the Swift stays flat and poised throughout. In tighter corners it takes more bullying. Donâ€™t take the initial signs of understeer as the end of play; instead add more lock and stay with it, because then the chassis really starts to dig in, finding much more grip than you thought possible.
> 
> ...





The Telegraph said:


> The Swift Sport has the credentials and the character required of a decent hot hatch, plus you can retain that arm and leg when buying it. But are those low-profile tyres a step too far? I can't decide. Overall verdict? For true driving enthusiasts, it's well worth a serious look.





Auto Express said:


> With strong brakes and an eager nature, the Swift is great fun - it certainly feels fast on the road. Take into account the price and generous standard equipment, and it remains a real performance bargain.


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2007)

HAve you got a girlfriend Kev?


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Saw one the other day and commented to my Dad who was passengering that it looked nice. Im considering a 3rd car to runabout in as I cant find anything to swap my TT for yet and im bored. I like these and the C2 but tbh I think Ill wait and if Im in the same position next year Ill get a 500 Abarth when they are released.

No he doesnt by the way.


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2007)

Not exactly got a pull factor unless your 17.

Why do you think ive spent all this money on my cars?

8)

To be honest though, i think its kinda cool.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

DUO3 NAN said:


> HAve you got a girlfriend Kev?


Yep.



Leg said:


> Saw one the other day and commented to my Dad who was passengering that it looked nice.


Phew, glad it's just not me that got it's eye caught by one!


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Whats wrong with the golf?

Some nice cheap cars around. Ive been thinking of getting a cheap run around rep car to use on the daily commute.


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2007)

Toshiba said:


> Whats wrong with the golf?
> 
> Some nice cheap cars around. Ive been thinking of getting a cheap run around rep car to use on the daily commute.


BOring.
Well, thats why i got rid of mine.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I'm fancing a 5 series


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Toshiba said:


> Whats wrong with the golf?


I've got my 6-9 month "need to change the car" itch, but can't find anything I like...


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2007)

kmpowell said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> > Whats wrong with the golf?
> ...


Bored with yours too then?

What about a classic car?


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

DUO3 NAN said:


> Why do you think ive spent all this money on my cars?


cos you won the lottery?


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2007)

digimeisTTer said:


> DUO3 NAN said:
> 
> 
> > Why do you think ive spent all this money on my cars?
> ...


I wish.lol


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

I quite like the look of them. I think they look more like a mini, than the BMW mini does.



kmpowell said:


> I've got my 6-9 month "need to change the car" itch, but can't find anything I like...


 :roll:

Trying to keep up with W7PMC in 'who can have the longest list of cars on their sig pic' stakes?

Why don't you keep the Golf and get yourself one of those classic Ford RSs you like?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I know the itch you are referring to - i think you have the best idea with the low cost used cars and move them on every 6 months.

Used VX220? Must be getting close to 10k.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

I really like them Kev.

My worry, as with all Suzukis, is build quality and residual value. I always liked the original Swift GTi and they're rare enough to be different - sometimes that's a good thing and sometimes not.


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

Toshiba said:


> I know the itch you are referring to - i think you have the best idea with the low cost used cars and move them on every 6 months.
> 
> *Used VX220?* Must be getting close to 10k.


He's already done that. :wink:


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

Kell said:


> I really like them Kev.
> 
> *My worry, as with all Suzukis, is build quality* and residual value. I always liked the original Swift GTi and they're rare enough to be different - sometimes that's a good thing and sometimes not.


From what I've been reading in the MK2 Forum, they couldn't be much worse than the 'rock solid' build of the MK2. :roll:


----------



## markh (May 6, 2002)

Kev, I would guess this wouldn't satisfy that itch for as long as 6 months.

'Nice' car maybe, but you'll be trawling the Autotrader website after only a couple of months.


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

I would buy it privately, used and when you get bored with it 6 weeks later, do the same. This way you'll lose the minimum amount of money.

Well that's not strictly true, I wouldn't buy it at all. I can't see it myself. I agree it's a nice looking car, but 125bhp...

Have you considered the Panda 100hp? That also gets great reviews (particularly from Evo, I think they are running one at the moment).


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

Kev

The new cool car on the block is going to be the new Fiat 500 not sure on spec but looks very retro and cool inside.


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

MR2 - i know one going for 10k ...


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Just seen one of these on my way home from work they are a nice looking little motor never noticed them before this post


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Just seen one of these on my way home from work they are a nice looking little motor never noticed them before this post


You're a professional vampire arent you?


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Kev and W7PMC - you guys interested in starting a Group 20 style club but with affordable cars? If you two are anything to go by there is a market for it.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Leg said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > Just seen one of these on my way home from work they are a nice looking little motor never noticed them before this post
> ...


 [smiley=vampire.gif]


----------



## TVR_Man (May 21, 2002)

I swapped my A6 commutewagon for something for shorter journies.

Thought I'd go for something a little different: 8 airbags, ESP, ABS, climate control, remote locking, bluetooth into stereo, upgraded speakers/subwoofer, insurance group 5 (so diddly squat to insure), currently averaging 40mpg most of which is around town, hit 50mpg on a drive yesterday. Yep, its a Fiat Panda 100HP.

No it doesn't squeak or rattle - feels very solid.

I considered the Suzuki Swift but its quite a few car tax bands higher, higher insurance group and less economical. IMO, you may as well get a Focus or similar.

Try a Panda 100HP - you might hate it. You might love it. Its esp good at passing on the outside of roundabouts 



I do reckon you'll be looking for more speed from either the Swift or the Panda though (really though its all about how you use it - as a Polo GTi owner found out after cutting me up the other day just to get front for no gain).


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

Love the little Swift, especially in silver.
Would i have one, hrm....
I think you will see a massive difference in build quality compared to the Golf and it could have a negative effect.


----------



## TTwiggy (Jul 20, 2004)

there's one of these round my way in red - it has caught my attention on more than one occasion... but, TT, S2000, TVR, VXT, R32... it might be a bit of a come down!

Could you hang on a bit and see if the proposed Alfa Junior (based on Grande Punto) comes along? Computer images look good, and rumours are that Alfa will put at least 200bhp in it...


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

From Jeremy Clarkson's recent review of the Panda 100 bhp;

".......Iâ€™m afraid itâ€™s time to draw pretty much the same wearisome conclusion that I seem to draw with all small car tests these days. *Youâ€™re better off with the Suzuki Swift Sport."* (He gave the Panda 2/5)

JC's full review on the Panda 100 bhp here.

JC's review of the Suzuki Swift Sport here. Oh, and he rates it 4/5. :wink:


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

ronin said:


> Love the little Swift, especially in silver.
> Would i have one, hrm....
> *I think you will see a massive difference in build quality compared to the Golf* and it could have a negative effect.


Eh?

I'm don't know what the build quality is like on Kev's R32, however the the current shape Golf is well documented for having particularly poor build quality.

Have a look here.

From one of the owners reviews: ".....Having previously owned a Fiat Stilo, a marque not readily associated with outstanding interior quality, I have found the Golf cabin something of a disappointment....."

"If everything was as well built as a VW Golf" My a*se!! (Or whatever VW's slogan was at the time Golfs WERE well built)


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

The Silver Surfer said:


> ronin said:
> 
> 
> > Love the little Swift, especially in silver.
> ...


Last time i had a Golf was a Big Bumper 16v.
That car was built like a tank so im going purely on that, my bad then


----------



## GW1970 (Jul 4, 2005)

TVR_Man said:


> I swapped my A6 commutewagon for something for shorter journies.
> 
> Thought I'd go for something a little different: 8 airbags, ESP, ABS, climate control, remote locking, bluetooth into stereo, upgraded speakers/subwoofer, insurance group 5 (so diddly squat to insure), currently averaging 40mpg most of which is around town, hit 50mpg on a drive yesterday. Yep, its a Fiat Panda 100HP.
> 
> ...


Thumbs up for the Panda - had a test drive for a runabout.

Unlike JC thought it was great. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## damo (May 7, 2002)

The Silver Surfer said:


> From Jeremy Clarkson's recent review of the Panda 100 bhp;
> 
> ".......Iâ€™m afraid itâ€™s time to draw pretty much the same wearisome conclusion that I seem to draw with all small car tests these days. *Youâ€™re better off with the Suzuki Swift Sport."* (He gave the Panda 2/5)
> 
> ...


JC's entertaining to watch/read but I'd take any conclusion from his reviews with a large pinch of salt.


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

damo said:


> The Silver Surfer said:
> 
> 
> > From Jeremy Clarkson's recent review of the Panda 100 bhp;
> ...


You don't say!!! :wink:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

It looks like a rollerskate.

Quite possibly the campest thing I've seen since Friday night.


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

Saw one on the way home - grey with the twin roof stripes. Quite a tasty little thing. I think you'd soon be bored though Kev after the R32 :?


----------



## MBK (Jan 25, 2004)

Watch the depreciation imo. I bought myself an Ignis Sport as a runaround a couple of years ago (best thing for hospital car parks!), with only 4K miles and less than 1 year old it cost me Â£5500, major depreciation when the new cost was around 10K list, although about Â£8K in reality with deals and discount. I traded it 1 year later for Â£4.5k and 20K miles so ok if you get a cracking used deal but now way new or nearly new unless the Swift is going to do much much better! Insurance was also a little pricey for the type of car.

Having said that, with almost the same performance as the new Swift, the Ignis Sport was great to drive in an old school hot hatch way. The interior was like an 80's Impreza and actually it drove a little bit like that too - you could feel the junior WRC lineage. It's a car you really can drive the wheels off at reasonable speeds and have a lot of fun with and it was ultra cheap to run. It was amazing how many much more powerful cars it would easily keep up with and once warm the Yoko A539's gripped very well indeed. A great car for around town and shorter a/b road journeys, not so much fun on motorways and limited overtaking ability on a/b roads due to the relative lack of power and torque.

The local dealer was less than useless and I only used them for essential servicing to maintain the warranty. It ticked every box for me as a 3rd car at the time though it soon became a MkIII MR2...does the madness never end!


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Well what can I say, a revvy little car with no squeeks or rattles. I took it on a variety of roads and it proved to be quite a competent little hatch. A nice stiff feeling in the corners and a rear that feels balanced enough not to flick out. It's only downfall is that you need to rev the bollocks off it to get the 'punch' you require to get it to move rapidly. It reminded me somewhat of my old S2000, and at low revs it was quite frustrating. the 1.6 unit revs freely enough to get up to the range it needs, but I could see that becoming tiresome after a while as you end up seeking longer bits of road to exploit the power.

The styling is quite discreet, and up close it has some very little touches to it. It's also a LOT larger than I was expecting. The seats are comfortable and the driving position is very good. Being sat inside the roof does have a bit of a 'people carrier' feel to it, but I think that's the norm with cars these days as they struggle to meet with safety standards.

In short it's not for me, but for those in the market for a wee hatch, this is a SERIOUSLY good buy and it's little wonder the mags are raving about it.


----------

